# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  προβλημα  pll τηλεοπτικου πομπου

## erevus

γεια σας θελω μια γνωμη για ενα pll τηλεοπτικου πομπου καηκε το τροφοδοτικο του το οποιο και αφαιρέσαμε για αντικατασταση το τροφοδοτικο που ειχε ηταν 18v 1A και μεχρι να το επισκευασουμε καποια ξεφτερια πηγαν και του εβαλαν για να το κανουν να δουλεψει προσωρινα ενα τροφοδοτικο 12v 2A και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο δουλεψε για πεντε λεπτα και ακουστηκε ενα τσακ και απο τοτε δεν λειτουργει ουτε με το κανονικο του τροφοδοτικο τι μπορει να εγινε αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια γνωμη

----------


## sigmacom

> γεια σας θελω μια γνωμη για ενα pll τηλεοπτικου πομπου καηκε το τροφοδοτικο του το οποιο και αφαιρέσαμε για αντικατασταση το τροφοδοτικο που ειχε ηταν 18v 1A και μεχρι να το επισκευασουμε καποια ξεφτερια πηγαν και του εβαλαν για να το κανουν να δουλεψει προσωρινα ενα τροφοδοτικο 12v 2A και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο δουλεψε για πεντε λεπτα και ακουστηκε ενα τσακ και απο τοτε δεν λειτουργει ουτε με το κανονικο του τροφοδοτικο τι μπορει να εγινε αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια γνωμη


Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δίνοντας χαμηλότερη τάση από αυτή που θέλει κανονικά (12V αντί για 18V) *δεν μπορείς να προκαλέσεις ζημιά*.
Να υπολειτουργήσει το σύστημα ναί, αλλά να καεί ΟΧΙ.

Εκτιμώ ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις βαθμίδες που τροφοδοτήσατε, γι' αυτό και σας έκαψε αρχικά το 18V τροφοδοτικό. 
Βάζοντας ένα μεγαλύτερης αντοχής (2Α), απλά κάνατε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα να εμφανιστεί. 

Απ' ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι δεν ασχολείστε επαγγελματικά με την RF, και καθώς μιλάμε για πομπούς που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν παρεμβολές αν δεν ελεχθούν / μετρηθούν σωστά με όργανα, καλό θα ήταν να απευθυνθείτε σε κάποιον κατάλληλο τεχνικό. Αν δεν θέλετε να απευθυνθείτε αλλού, έχετε και στην Καστοριά τέτοιους.

----------


## erevus

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δίνοντας χαμηλότερη τάση από αυτή που θέλει κανονικά (12V αντί για 18V) *δεν μπορείς να προκαλέσεις ζημιά*.
> Να υπολειτουργήσει το σύστημα ναί, αλλά να καεί ΟΧΙ.
> 
> Εκτιμώ ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις βαθμίδες που τροφοδοτήσατε, γι' αυτό και σας έκαψε αρχικά το 18V τροφοδοτικό. 
> Βάζοντας ένα μεγαλύτερης αντοχής (2Α), απλά κάνατε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα να εμφανιστεί. 
> 
> Απ' ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι δεν ασχολείστε επαγγελματικά με την RF, και καθώς μιλάμε για πομπούς που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν παρεμβολές αν δεν ελεχθούν / μετρηθούν σωστά με όργανα, καλό θα ήταν να απευθυνθείτε σε κάποιον κατάλληλο τεχνικό. Αν δεν θέλετε να απευθυνθείτε αλλού, έχετε και στην Καστοριά τέτοιους.


ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση και για τις πληροφοριες και οχι δεν ασχολουμαστε επαγγελματικα θα ακουσω την συμβουλη σου και θα απευθυνθω σε κάποιον τεχνικο

----------

